# 12/20/09 25min south of Philly.



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

So we got 23.2in. I plow roads so it wasnt to bad cuz we were keeping up with it. At most we pushed was maybe 4-5in. I did do 1 road that wasnt done till the end. Then i had to push the full 23in. I was out for 25hrs. payup


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Once the wind picked up this road was a PIA. It had some bad drifts.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks nice and fluffy thank god.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

that was nice little shake down run you had down there great pics


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

This is the 1st video i ever done. So take it easy.:laughing:

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid627.photobucket.com/albums/tt354/mackman141/100_0239.flv


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

way to run the stop sign


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

haha running the stop sign. Man I love your truck...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;917483 said:


> way to run the stop sign


LOL i run thyem all day long when snows on the ground. Plus these roads are hardly ever used when it snows. I bet i pass maybe 2 cars an hr. Not a big township.



thesnowman269;917490 said:


> haha running the stop sign. Man I love your truck...


Thanks. The 6.0 ran good. I goosed it alittle in the video at 29sec. and the back end broke loose on me. Wanted to make sure the 6.0 had it in her lol.:laughing:

Now that i know how to do videos wait intill next strom i will have good ones. I wish i would of took one of me stacking. I had one hell of a pile going.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice pics and vid...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2 feet...holy cow. Nice pics.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I cant believe that towns plow roads with pick up trucks! Do you have another truck following you to cover the rest of the shoulder? Seems way more efficient to have a loader with a 12ft blade and wing or a larger truck with plow and wing...ohh well I bet you make some good coin! Beautiful truck by the way!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pic and video and nice truck to


----------



## pensty (Mar 29, 2009)

That's a cool video. Great soundtrack too!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice truck, looks like it had no problem with all that snow!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

How'd you like plowing with the hand shaker?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like you had a good money maker there. Roads must be nice since there in no back and forth, put the blade down, angle to the right and put her in gear and cruise along listening to some country, makin the green stuff. Looks like a pretty good deal from my standpoint. That is one nice truck also. Plenty of power there to get things done. Have a good year.


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Must be nice plowing roads is that a state bid or county bid. Plowing roads is the best work out there, easy on your truck and lots of money.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

what gear you push is with that truck science it has the 6 speed? nice ride i still cant find to many like your. looks like you have a good time pushing!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

BladeScape;917577 said:


> nice pics and vid...


Thanks



Banksy;917641 said:


> 2 feet...holy cow. Nice pics.


Yea it was nice



chris_morrison;917653 said:


> I cant believe that towns plow roads with pick up trucks! Do you have another truck following you to cover the rest of the shoulder? Seems way more efficient to have a loader with a 12ft blade and wing or a larger truck with plow and wing...ohh well I bet you make some good coin! Beautiful truck by the way!


My uncle has the job. Total we have 5 trucks out there. It is a small township. All we use is pickups. We just push back as far as we can. They get the job done. But he does have a Backhoe if we need it.



f250man;917815 said:


> Nice pic and video and nice truck to


Thanks



pensty;917833 said:


> That's a cool video. Great soundtrack too!


Gotta love the older country late 80s and early 90s was the best.



Pushin 2 Please;917836 said:


> Very nice truck, looks like it had no problem with all that snow!


One road i do is up a good size hill. It had alittle trouble. I only had around 500lbs in the back. I should of had about 800lb.



GMCHD plower;917845 said:


> How'd you like plowing with the hand shaker?


Wasn't bad at all.



Burkartsplow;917972 said:


> Looks like you had a good money maker there. Roads must be nice since there in no back and forth, put the blade down, angle to the right and put her in gear and cruise along listening to some country, makin the green stuff. Looks like a pretty good deal from my standpoint. That is one nice truck also. Plenty of power there to get things done. Have a good year.


We do have alot of cu-de-scas we got to plow. They are a PIA. But most of the pushing is just going forward. Roads are easy.



Lightningllc;918001 said:


> Must be nice plowing roads is that a state bid or county bid. Plowing roads is the best work out there, easy on your truck and lots of money.


Township Bid., My uncle been plowing in that township since 1997.



the new boss 92;918138 said:


> what gear you push is with that truck science it has the 6 speed? nice ride i still cant find to many like your. looks like you have a good time pushing!


Well 90% of the time i was in 1st. Doing about 10-15mph. At around 2,000 rpms. If I'm in 2nd I can do around 15mph at 1500rpms. So most of the time i just used 1st. Taking it nice and slow. Getting paid by the hour.payup


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice video....Good to know I'm not the only one who listens to country music while plowing they say there's only red-necks in the south...hahaha & runs stop signs....We run red lights also here in Mass. L.O.L...Hey howed you like the 8.5 blade & standard for plowing


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

TommyMac;918269 said:


> Nice video....Good to know I'm not the only one who listens to country music while plowing they say there's only red-necks in the south...hahaha & runs stop signs....We run red lights also here in Mass. L.O.L...Hey howed you like the 8.5 blade & standard for plowing


8.5 blade is just the right size for my truck and the type of work i do. I almost went with a 9ft but I'm really happy with the 8.5. As far as the stick goes. It wasn't bad at all. This is the 1st truck i plowed with that was stick. I wasn't sure how i was going to like it. But it was a cake walk. I just took my time in 1st gear and was good to go.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

TommyMac;918269 said:


> Nice video....Good to know I'm not the only one who listens to country music while plowing


I have it on a country station all the time.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Mackman;918276 said:


> 8.5 blade is just the right size for my truck and the type of work i do. I almost went with a 9ft but I'm really happy with the 8.5. As far as the stick goes. It wasn't bad at all. This is the 1st truck i plowed with that was stick. I wasn't sure how i was going to like it. But it was a cake walk. I just took my time in 1st gear and was good to go.


I was taught to plow with stick....It's the only way I think to plow, if you know what your doing you wont tear up nothing in the drivetrain either....And its a hell of alot cheaper to replace a clutch than rebuild a auto tranny...

How many hrs did you get in & what does your town pay there subs

I got only got 19hrs in, the sanders got like 30 in


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

AndyTblc;918287 said:


> I have it on a country station all the time.


People make fun of me all the time calling me a "RED NECK" I tell them i'd rather be a ******* than a "LIBERAL *****"


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

TommyMac;918293 said:


> I was taught to plow with stick....It's the only way I think to plow, if you know what your doing you wont tear up nothing in the drivetrain either....And its a hell of alot cheaper to replace a clutch than rebuild a auto tranny...
> 
> How many hrs did you get in & what does your town pay there subs
> 
> I got only got 19hrs in, the sanders got like 30 in


I got 24/hrs in. We get 80/hr. Its nice cuz the bill has to be in today to the township so i should have a check in about a week. We get paid around the 3rd of every month. payup

We only got two sanders and my uncle owns both of them. My dad has one in the back of his truck. He gets 90/hr/ But he gets alot more hours. My uncle told me if i buy a sander he can give me around 125/hr with my own snader. Plus alot of xtra hrs. So maybe once the plow gets paid for i might get a nice snow ex. But one thing at a time.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Mackman;918299 said:


> I got 24/hrs in. We get 80/hr. Its nice cuz the bill has to be in today to the township so i should have a check in about a week. We get paid around the 3rd of every month. payup
> 
> We only got two sanders and my uncle owns both of them. My dad has one in the back of his truck. He gets 90/hr/ But he gets alot more hours. My uncle told me if i buy a sander he can give me around 125/hr with my own snader. Plus alot of xtra hrs. So maybe once the plow gets paid for i might get a nice snow ex. But one thing at a time.


That's it I'm moving to PA....When I had my 94' F-450 it only got $65 an hr....That's why i sold it....You said your dad has a sander in his truck, what is it a F-350 or something....If so thats excellent money....I run an old Mack Tri-Axle with an 11' good roads plow for a guy for $116.50 hr...Last year I ran a Mack combo & would get a ton of hrs, my longest day was 48hrs straight it was awesome....

What part of PA are you in....When i ran OTR I was always in the Scranton area


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

TommyMac;918318 said:


> That's it I'm moving to PA....When I had my 94' F-450 it only got $65 an hr....That's why i sold it....You said your dad has a sander in his truck, what is it a F-350 or something....If so thats excellent money....I run an old Mack Tri-Axle with an 11' good roads plow for a guy for $116.50 hr...Last year I ran a Mack combo & would get a ton of hrs, my longest day was 48hrs straight it was awesome....
> 
> What part of PA are you in....When i ran OTR I was always in the Scranton area


My dad has an f-350 pickup here is a pic. Only got a baby 7.5 footer on it lol. we bought it used and the plow was already on it. We didn't put that small plow on it. It is good money and he doesn't even own the sander. Just pulls it around with him and get the xtra hours.



















116.50 for a tri axle is crazy. My dad is an O/O of a tri axle and i drive one everyday for a living. Guys around here that are leased under penndot with plows and sanders get around 175/hr.

Im right off exit 1 of 95. At the PA/DE line.

As far as my hourly rate goes i think my uncle has alot to do with it. Its almost all family out there. 4 of us are family and we have1 guy that isnt. So we all try to stick together and take care of one antoher. Plus the township never cares what the bill is as long as the roads are clear. It is a high dollar township houses are 750,000+ .


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey you got a spare room @ your place.....HAHAHA.....Nice clean F-350 what year is it....$175 for a tri is freakin awesome the combo's that we run have a 10.2 cu.yd sanders & wetting system & 11' plow & only get $143.....What does a Tri get in the summer....I drive a trailer dump & it get's around $85 hr....The tri gets $72 to haul asphalt in the summer for Aggreagate Industries


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

TommyMac;918359 said:


> Hey you got a spare room @ your place.....HAHAHA.....Nice clean F-350 what year is it....$175 for a tri is freakin awesome the combo's that we run have a 10.2 cu.yd sanders & wetting system & 11' plow & only get $143.....What does a Tri get in the summer....I drive a trailer dump & it get's around $85 hr....The tri gets $72 to haul asphalt in the summer for Aggreagate Industries


Tri in the summer gets 70/hr. 143/hr for all that BS on the truck HAHAHA what a joke. All they have around here is a plow and a tailgate spreader. No need for all that other junk.

My dads truck is a 1996 f-350 with only 96,000mi8les on it. Got the 7.3 powerstroke in it. Its a hell of a workhorse.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Mackman;918361 said:


> Tri in the summer gets 70/hr. 143/hr for all that BS on the truck HAHAHA what a joke. All they have around here is a plow and a tailgate spreader. No need for all that other junk.
> 
> My dads truck is a 1996 f-350 with only 96,000mi8les on it. Got the 7.3 powerstroke in it. Its a hell of a workhorse.


Thats what I thought about all the prewetting B.S. Mass doesn't even hire 6 wheeler sanders & get this they run 2 10 + yd sanders on an 18mile 2 lane road...Can you say waste of money.....I had an old 94' F-450 4x2 460 big block with a 9' Fisher what a plow truck that was the truck I learned how to plow with when I was 16....My dad got it signed on with a local town & he went down to sign in & we would meet somewhere & switch off....It was funny when the town guys would tell us to sign out & I went in...Hey weres the old guy, oh hes sleeping....They said are you 18 I said hell yeah, I looked it 5'10" 250lbs with a 5oclock shadow


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Mackman;917471 said:


> This is the 1st video i ever done. So take it easy.:laughing:
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid627.photobucket.com/albums/tt354/mackman141/100_0239.flv


was that 92.5 playin in the background?


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't have a link to the video....the page is blank.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

kbsnow;918676 said:


> I don't have a link to the video....the page is blank.


See if this works


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2005_Sierra;918458 said:


> was that 92.5 playin in the background?


No i HATE 92.5 xtu. All they play is todays junk country. That was prime country on sirius. All they play is late 80s early 90s. Good stuff.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

..this is all I get in the upper left corner and the box is blank..the square circle and triangle are small sybols....

__________________
Red square
green circle
blue triangle


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

kbsnow;918703 said:


> ..this is all I get in the upper left corner and the box is blank..the square circle and triangle are small sybols....
> 
> __________________
> Red square
> ...


Try the link.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

OK..thanks that link works....GREAT video


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics man....glad you got to work. It was a money makin storm.....got close to 2 feet here also.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice Pictures and video! Roughly how many miles of road did you plow in the 24 hrs? I do a couple longer pushes but i think roads might be the way to go.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

bacwudzme;918831 said:


> Nice Pictures and video! Roughly how many miles of road did you plow in the 24 hrs? I do a couple longer pushes but i think roads might be the way to go.


I plow for Mass-Highway & my run is a 18 mile 2 lane round trip & it takes about an hr per pass....Hope this helpsussmileyflag


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bacwudzme;918831 said:


> Nice Pictures and video! Roughly how many miles of road did you plow in the 24 hrs? I do a couple longer pushes but i think roads might be the way to go.


I never really kept track. I wanna say i do about 10-15mile. Over and Over again. LOL Total for this storm my turck went 208 miles.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Take the shoes off.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Stik208;918894 said:


> Take the shoes off.


The shoes are all the way up.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmm...I would think it would scrape a little better.I always wanted to plow roads if I were to get a dump or a 3/4 oil burner do you enjoy it?


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Mackman;918879 said:


> I never really kept track. I wanna say i do about 10-15mile. Over and Over again. LOL Total for this storm my turck went 208 miles.


Thats Mint! Well after the first two passes you will know where all the rough spots are!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Stik208;918909 said:


> Hmmm...I would think it would scrape a little better.I always wanted to plow roads if I were to get a dump or a 3/4 oil burner do you enjoy it?


Well i could of took them off. But i just put them all the way up. They are not used at all. Maybe i will take them off now LOL.

I love plowing roads. Just go straight. Plus the guy a work for is great. One time this Storm i didn't hear from him for over 12hours. He leaves you alone and lets you work.



bacwudzme;918928 said:


> Thats Mint! Well after the first two passes you will know where all the rough spots are!


Only 1 street i do have manholes the rest dont. So there really is nothing to hit. But when pushing back i did run off the road alittle in the ditch. All i do is like a lap. Of the same 5 roads. We did have 1 truck go down so i had to go over and help my dad with his roads.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Your dad has one hell of a nice truck! All original?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! We got between 16-22" around here! Your truck is awesome!


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice pics and video...sweet truck too!


----------

